# how to replace mag release spring on "92 L type M"



## BROBS (Feb 23, 2011)

this is the same mag release that is on an 85F or "cheetah".. the small button type.

under repeat fire with pressure on the "pinky rest" on the magazine... the magazine will pull out slightly. i can't get it to do this just by pulling on the mag... which makes me think the spring is too weak.

i ordered a new spring, however i don't know how to get to the one in there to replace it. on my M9 it's easy to pull the mag release, but this one is completely different. any help would be appreciated.

i'll post up some pics of my two berettas soon in a different thread (M9 with walnut grips, & 92g centurion type m)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would go ask here, as I only am familiar with 92s...

Beretta Forum - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## BROBS (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks for that link.. got the answer.

ps: it is a 92 :smt023 just not a fullsize. :mrgreen:


----------

